# Treating Giardia in dogs



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

My friend raises chihuahuas and had her stud die. Two other dogs are sick and its giardia. Does any one now how treat it without going to the vet?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Id like to know this too. One of the LDG insists on drinking out of muck puddles.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

When my dog got giardia I think it was fluconazole? I'll go look it up. Yeah that was it, also I think panacur can also be used.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think metrinadazole as well, but don't hold me to it


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Fenbendazole- Panacur give at 50 mg/kg for at least five days.


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Metronidazole too but I dunno about getting it OTC. Panacur you can find easily.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

rednekrivieraranch said:


> Fenbendazole- Panacur give at 50 mg/kg for at least five days.


What would be the dosage for a chihuahua? Thank you


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I looked at my old record from when I had the rescue & my records say Panacure is 1.5 CC/ml per 5 pounds for 5 days.... Do the Chis even weigh 5 pounds?


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah that dosage is for all dogs. It's 50mg of Panacur per kilogram of body weight (2.2lbs.). I've seen different strengths of Panacur available that's why I was giving the vet index website dosing


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Perfect thanks for the help


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use safeguard 1cc per ten lbs 5 days in a row. Treats goats and dogs.


----------

